# USDM S13 to Silvia conversion



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a 92 S13 that has just been sitting up for a few months and am considering doing a full Silvia conversion.

Anyone here know how long of a process this could be as well as any online sources for SR20's as well as Silvia front ends?


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

I am in the middle of the same conversion now. The time it takes depends on what exactly you want to do and achieve. I have heard personal accounts of straight swaps being done in a weekend. 

Then again, you might be doing a complete rebuilding of the car like me and take 6 months to complete it.

Here are some links for info:

www.spriso.com
www.enjukuracing.com
www.heavythrottle.com
www.jspec.com

There are a ton of resources for parts out there.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i just ordered my clip yesterday so i will be in the same boat soon!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

I have a complete front end conversion kit if anyone is interested. Complete with fenders, hood, bumper, projector headlights, etc.

give me a call if interested
562-715-9424


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

why couldnt you post that two weeks ago? grrrrrrr


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I just did the front end conversion 3 days ago...took about 8 hours with TX180SX helping. Great info on the swap at: http://sr20.hybrids.jp/installations/silvia_front/index.html

Here's some pics of the finished, yet unpainted, product.

laterz...Jody


----------

